# ENTP vs INFP



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

For whatever reason I can't seem to figure out which one I am.... maybe I'm just incredibly slow but for whatever reason even when looking at the cognitive functions separately, I can't figure out whether I use Fi or Fe... or maybe my main is T and I'm just very sensitive for whatever reason and make a lot of feeling based decisions. I often have a double persona thing going on, where I like to make individuals feel better and have strong opinions and certain ethics, I want to be a psychologist and help people, etc.... but at the same time, I love (loved especially as a kid) to mess with people, confuse them, lie to them and see how they'll react, mess with teachers, steal money.... then stand up for bullied people, always gentle with people, etc. In small groups I love and can easily make myself the center of attention and the entertainer.... yet I'm a total hermit, never go to parties, am completely against drugs and a total prune. 

Anyone else have a double persona thing going on which makes it difficult to determine cognitive functions? Or am I just really stupid and not getting it


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

These videos may be of some assistance.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

O_o said:


> For whatever reason I can't seem to figure out which one I am.... maybe I'm just incredibly slow but for whatever reason even when looking at the cognitive functions separately, I can't figure out whether I use Fi or Fe... or maybe my main is T and I'm just very sensitive for whatever reason and make a lot of feeling based decisions. I often have a double persona thing going on, where I like to make individuals feel better and have strong opinions and certain ethics, I want to be a psychologist and help people, etc.... but at the same time, I love (loved especially as a kid) to mess with people, confuse them, lie to them and see how they'll react, mess with teachers, steal money.... then stand up for bullied people, always gentle with people, etc. In small groups I love and can easily make myself the center of attention and the entertainer.... yet I'm a total hermit, never go to parties, am completely against drugs and a total prune.
> 
> Anyone else have a double persona thing going on which makes it difficult to determine cognitive functions? Or am I just really stupid and not getting it


What about ENFP?


----------

